
Adobe Creative Cloud Offers CS6, Lightroom 4, 20GB Storage for $49.99 Per Month - ONE37
http://www.one37.net/blog/2012/2/7/adobe-creative-cloud-offers-cs6-lightroom-4-20gb-storage-for.html
======
nvk
Great news, they are finally starting to listen!

Make it affordable and people wont have an incentive to steal.

